
A post-mortem about Whiteout Mail and its open-source future - tanx
https://tankredhase.com/2015/12/01/whiteout-post-mortem/
======
mrbiber
I took part in the Whiteout crowdfunding and I think that their client was
very promising, especially as there is still no Free Software client for
Android that supports PGP/MIME properly.

I also had the impression that it was just a lack of PR and good community
management that is part of the reason for why Whiteout never achieved traction
although it seemed technically superior compared to Lavaboom and other (at the
time) more popular projects. They never seemed to have much of a presence in
terms of discussions about PGP-enabled clients and could just have done more
in terms of outreach. I am sad to see them go.

